# HttpSession von Hand erstellen



## Tobi33 (8. Dez 2008)

Hi, 

wie kann ich denn von Hand eine HttpSession erstellen, ohne dass ich eine webseite habe?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## SlaterB (8. Dez 2008)

sicher, wenn du nur eine Umgebung baust, die sich Richtungs J2EE-User-API genau wie ein WebServer verhält..
aber wozu?


----------



## Tobi33 (8. Dez 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sicher, wenn du nur eine Umgebung baust, die sich Richtungs J2EE-User-API genau wie ein WebServer verhält..
> aber wozu?



Erstmal, danke für deine antwort. Ich sollte eine Klasse benutzen, der eine Session übergeben werden muss. Wie sieht das dann codemäßig aus, so eine HttpSession zu erstellen?


----------



## maki (8. Dez 2008)

MIt Mock Objekten, zB. JMock: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/230389/how-is-jmock-used-with-httpsession-and-httpservletrequest

Gibt bestimmt schon fertig gemockte HttpSessions.

Eine "echte" Session wirst du nicht so einfach erzeugen können...


----------



## SlaterB (8. Dez 2008)

mit 'WebServer nachbauen' meinte ich sowas, was 10-100 MB an Quellcode hat..
da kann ich kein Beispiel geben 

da HttpSession aber nur ein Interface ist,
kannst du auch ganz einfach damit anfangen, eine simple eigene Klasse 'implements HttpSession' aufzubauen,

implementiere alle Methoden leer oder mit 'return null' und logge außerdem, welche abgefragt werden,

Methoden wie setAttibute/ getAttribute kann man ja leicht mit einer HashMap nachbauen,
wenn die (inzwischen deprecated) Methode getSessionContext()  abgefragt wird, dann wirds schwieriger, dann muss wohl noch so ein J2EE-Objekt nachgebaut werden


----------

